# Looking for a Set of Bowman Mudwalkers???



## Let_er_Buck_04 (Oct 12, 2016)

Looking for a Set of Bowman Mudwalkers to go on an old Honda i picked up and not having any luck finding any. I know they dont make them anymore so if you have a set or know someone that has a set and you want to get rid of them Id like to take them off your hands. Thanks in advance


----------



## Blake Tackett (Apr 12, 2020)

Let_er_Buck_04 said:


> Looking for a Set of Bowman Mudwalkers to go on an old Honda i picked up and not having any luck finding any. I know they dont make them anymore so if you have a set or know someone that has a set and you want to get rid of them Id like to take them off your hands. Thanks in advance


 Bowman don’t make them anymore but after searching the web I found the exact same tread pattern


----------

